# Cargador de baterías de litio Li-ion



## chelak (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Necesito hacer un cargador de baterías Li ion, las cuales están conectadas 2S2P (2 serie, 2 paralelo, anexo dibujo).  El circuito cargador es para 2 baterías en serie, el problema es que yo necesito cargar las 4 bajo la configuración que menciono, y si conecto tal cual el cargador, la corriente de cargado se me va a ir a la mitad (suponiendo que las baterías son idénticas) y eso no me conviene, pues además necesito que mientras se encuentren cargando, pueda alimentar la carga que voy a emplear.

Entonces se me ocurre que puedo conectar dos cargadores iguales en paralelo, pero mi duda es: ¿el cargador 1 estaría inyectando corriente al cargador 2 y viceversa?  Si esto es así, ¿existirá algún problema con ello?, ¿o puedo considerarlo como si fueran dos fuentes de tensión en paralelo, y que sus corrientes se suman?

Les agradeceré mucho su ayuda


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2007)

Pregunta: Porque así la distribución de las pilas?

Mas halla de eso, podríamos tomar en vez de que son 4 pilas (2serie y 2 paralelo), como que son dos pilas en paralelo, del doble de capacidad (siendo las cuatro iguales).

A partir de ahí, te paso al link donde hay un cargador y te explica como funciona, y como lo podes armar también, pero si vos ya los tienes, lee lo para ver como funciona.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/

OTRO DETALLE:
Dos fuentes de tensión en paralelo NO se suman!, en realidad eso es un corto, pero en el caso ideal que fueran exactamente MUY iguales, aumenta la corriente que entregan, y esto se soluciona poniéndoles resistencias pequeñas en serie.


----------



## chelak (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola ciri. Gracias por tu interés.

Sucede que necesito la configuracion que menciono por las caracterìsticas de tensión y corriente que me entrega el arreglo.    Revisé el link que me proporcionaste, y está muy completo, el problema es que es para baterías NiCd o NiMh, y las que yo voy a recargar son de Li Ion, las cuales necesitan un tipo de cargado especial porque son baterìas muy sensibles a la sobrecarga.   Ya tengo identificado el circuito que voy a emplear, ya lei las hojas de datos y no menciona nada acerca de conectar dos cargadores en paralelo, por ello mi duda sigue siendo la misma.

Gracias por los comentarios que puedan aportar


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

chelak dijo:
			
		

> Hola ciri. Gracias por tu interés.
> 
> Sucede que necesito la configuracion que menciono por las caracterìsticas de tensión y corriente que me entrega el arreglo.    Revisé el link que me proporcionaste, y está muy completo, el problema es que es para baterías NiCd o NiMh, y las que yo voy a recargar son de Li Ion, las cuales necesitan un tipo de cargado especial porque son baterìas muy sensibles a la sobrecarga.   Ya tengo identificado el circuito que voy a emplear, ya lei las hojas de datos y no menciona nada acerca de conectar dos cargadores en paralelo, por ello mi duda sigue siendo la misma.
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios que puedan aportar



Creí que también iban para li ion.

Lo de los cargadores, lo digo porque funciona igual que una fuente, y el efecto que describí es lo que sucede cuando las conectas en paralelo.


----------



## cactusjack (Sep 18, 2008)

Saludos....podrias poner el circuito que usaras para cargar las baterias de li ion porfavor, y auqe necesito hacer uno y no e encontrado mucho.
Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> OTRO DETALLE:
> Dos fuentes de tensión en paralelo NO se suman!, en realidad eso es un corto, pero en el caso ideal que fueran exactamente MUY iguales, aumenta la corriente que entregan, y esto se soluciona poniéndoles resistencias pequeñas en serie.



Estas completamente equivocado, no te ofendas pero si pones dos fuentes de tension en paralelo no hay NINGUN CORTO    
Y eso de las resistencias no se a que te referis  
Agarrà dos pilas, uni positivo de una con positivo de la otra, lo mismo para los negativos... y decime... Se calienta el cable? Hay fuego? 
  

En cuanto a lo de los cargadores no se pueden poner en paralelo.


----------



## lanselor (Sep 26, 2008)

He estado buscando en el foro y apesar de que me ha solucionado algunas dudas siguen quedando otras.

Tengo una cortadora de pelo comprada en estados unidos, el adaptador traba a 240 pero a 60 hz. He estado buscando un sistema simple para cargarla bien construyendo una fuente de alimentación pequeña, o aprovechando el puerto USB del Ordenador.

Los datos del cargador:

2.5 V
1.5 A

Creo que no deberia cargarlo al limite de amperios que propone la bateria o quizas se queme ¿Estoy en lo cierto?.

Me gustaria que me explicaran un poco como cargarla desde un USB ya que la alimentación de un USB es de 400 mA más o menos creo que seria ideal para que la carga aunque lenta sea eficiente.


----------



## Traviato (Sep 26, 2008)

Hola.

Creo que no te hace falta inventar nada ya que el cargador te puede servir perfectamente. Se puede calentar un poquito más de lo habitual debido a la diferencia de frecuencia; pero también lo vas a conectar a 220 en lugar de 240 voltios.

De todas formas si te da por inventar, aquí tienes un circuito de Maxim especializado en cargar baterías de litio con el USB. También vale para un alimentador normal, pero si usas la entrada de USB, limita automaticamente la corriente para proteger el interface.


```
http://www.maxim-ic.com/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/4002/t/al
```

No sé por qué te cuento todo esto, ya que con 2,5 voltios, debe tratarse de dos elementos de NiCd o NiMh y no de Litio. Las baterías de litio son de 4,2 voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2008)

Hola.
Si tienes el cargador de tu cortadora de pelo, y dices que es de 240V / 60Hz, conectala a tu tomacorriente (si tienes 220 ó 230V) no hay problema, va a funcionar bien.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## edvel (Feb 3, 2009)

lo que pasa en que las baterias li-ion no pueden ser cargadas en serie o paralelo en el siguiete vinculo hay un esquematico de uno muy sencillo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 3, 2009)

Tenes razon, no se por que puse lo del cortocircuito...


----------



## janvama (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola,

Realmente SI hay corto circuito, si es que pensamos igual.

Primero tener en cuenta de lo que es corto circuito: Union de dos potenciales que entre si miden mayor a cero a travez de un conductor de resistencia idealmente cero. Esto provocaria una explosion si el voltaje y corriente entre los dos puntos a unir es considerablemente alto para producir una chispa.

En base a esto tenemos que, si unimos dos fuentes de energia electrica como lo son dos pilas o dos cargadores, estos presentaran entre si una diferencia de potencial aunque sea muy minima (si partimos del hecho de que el en el mundo real nada es perfecto), por lo tanto, hay coto circuito. Este corto circuito es despreciable por la poca energia perdida, pues no calentara el cable ni habra explosion.

Se puede desarrollar experiencias para comprobar esto usando instrumentos de alta presicion.

Saludos amigos y disculpen por salir un poquito del tema.

Andrew.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 20, 2009)

"En base a esto tenemos que, si unimos dos fuentes de energia electrica como lo son dos pilas o dos cargadores, estos presentaran entre si una diferencia de potencial aunque sea muy minima (si partimos del hecho de que el en el mundo real nada es perfecto), por lo tanto, hay coto circuito. Este corto circuito es despreciable por la poca energia perdida, pues no calentara el cable ni habra explosion. "

Eso es en la teoria, ademas no estas teniendo en cuenta la resistencia interna de las fuentes.
En la practica se pueden poner pilas, baterias, transformadores o lo que sea en paralelo sin problemas.


----------



## gato129 (May 29, 2009)

Hola, yo soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica. Tengo varias baterias de celulares y necesito hacer un pack de baterias con salida para 2,4/3,0v y 0.7/0.6A para mi cámara digital. La corriente es la que dice abajo de mi cámara pero yo haria el pack por lo menos para 1.5A aprox.
El problema es el cargador: ¿Alguien tiene idea de un circuito que pueda cargar estas baterias juntas? 
Simplemente con proporcionarme un circuito que cargue una de estas baterias y las caracteristicas especiales a tener en cuenta yo podria adaptarlo a mis necesidades...

Agradezco un montón alguna mano porque me tiene muerto andar con toneladas de pilas recargable en el bolsillo y los tiempos de carga y descarga de cada par. Con esto yo lograria tener dos o tres packs de baterias (que seria un bultito de 2 o 3 baterias juntas de celular) que me duraría bastante, teniendo en cuenta lo que dura una sola en un celular completo (mp3, cámara, bluetooth, etc, en fin con un buen maltrato de la bateria).

Gracias... saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

lo mas sencillo es colocar una fuente de 12 voltios y un foco en serie de carro de 12 voltios asi podras evitar daños a cualquier tipo de baterias, el foco dejara pasar voltaje y amperaje que la bateria nesecite y el resto del voltaje lo absorvera el foco , la demora de carga tienes que probarlo


----------



## Malcom (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola todos,

soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una pregunta acerca de esto ya encontre varios circuitos para recargar pilas de celulares o camaras pero tambien encontre que dañan las pilas a largo plazo o que si se deja mucho tiempo de igual forma las dañan. tambien encontre que la mejor forma es irlas cargando con poco amperaje para que no se dañen pero se tarda mucho quisiera saber que tan cierto es eso ya que yo he echo circuitos para recargar pilas y nunca me abia topado con eso

Gracias


----------



## felixls (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola, tal vez le sirva como explicación y aplicación este proyecto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyecto-cargador-baterias-universal-24632/

saludos.


----------



## DiegoAlfa (Dic 2, 2010)

que buen circuito, lo voy a probar ya que tengo miedo de destrur mis baterias de li ion, me interesa su alta corriente pero no tengo un circuito manejable para cargarlas y su placa de carga tiene una circuitería compleja con componentes diminutos de soldadura de superficie de conexiones algo intrincadas que no entiendo, tengo 3 grupos de 2 baterias de Li Ion en paralelo sacados de una vieja laptop con las especificaciones de aspecto físico de las baterías descritas por el señor AviPaco (16mm x 65mm) cilíndricas, cada pila de Li Ion es de 3.7v 1950 mAh, originalmente estaban en 3 grupos en serie de 2 en paralelo que botan 11.1v con una corriente de 3900 mAh, me he hecho una idea y por lo que veo durante la carga la corriente es alta y el voltaje asciende hasta 4v y la corriente empieza a descender, en 1 hora y 20 minutos aprox. se llega al umbral de los 4.2V +- 0.1% finalizando la 1ra etapa, en la segunda etapa el voltaje se mantiene igual y sin cambios pero la corriente va descendiendo hasta el punto en que es menor al 0.3% de la corriente máxima en donde se termina la carga de la misma y en la tercera etapa es una recarga ocasional por la propia descarga de la batería.


----------



## ssyn (Dic 20, 2010)

tengo una camara que se alimenta con 2.4V pero no se cuanta corriente consume, quiero saber si se le puede hacer una fuente (conmutada) para no comprar tantas baterias (se las acaba muy rapido)


----------



## Norberto (Mar 20, 2012)

Les dejo mi link en este foro con los datos para contruir un cargador para bat ion litio de celulares https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/cargador-bateria-ion-litio-60806/


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 26, 2012)

Tenes un error conceptual: Li-Ion cargas con corriente constante y corte de carga a 4.2 V.
La tensión del cargador al momento del corte es mayor a 4.2 V, para mantener la corriente.

De la misma forma y contestando tu pregunta, en caso de una tensión microprocesada, variando la diferencia de tensión varía la corriente.
Sencillamente, si en un momento dado necesitas menos corriente, bajas la tensión.

En tu planteo original, al acercarse la tensión de la pila a 4.2 V, irá disminuyendo la corriente.


----------



## felixls (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola dragondgold, exactamente como te menciona Nilfred, las Li-ion se cargan a corriente constante hasta llegar a 4.2v por celda luego se continua con voltaje constante (etapa de saturación) donde la corriente caerá hasta un 3% de su capacidad, en ese instante se considera cargada, luego se pasa a la etapa 3 o carga flotante.



Y como decía Nilfred al variar la tensión varía la corriente esto es así por la ley de ohm (debes considerar la resistencia interna de la batería la cual varía de acuerdo a la carga).

En cuanto a la corriente a usar, en li-ion viene especificado en el pack, o bien tomar como regla general no cargarlas a más de 0.8C.

saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 11, 2013)

hola a todos alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre carga continua y carga pulsante, tengo unas baterias que me dijieron que son de carga pulsante y si las cargo con un cargador "comun" que es de continua se me va a arruinar la bateria, asi que tendria que armar algun circuito de carga pulsante pero la verdad que no encuentro sobre esto, gracias !!!


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 15, 2013)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Busqué en la red y encontré esto:
> 
> http://avipaco.blogspot.com/2009/07/cargar-baterias-de-litio.html
> 
> ...


He armado este circuito y la corriente de salida es de apenas 0.02A y ni enciende el LED, pero tras hacer unas modificaciones ya me funciona perfectamente.
Priemeramente hay que eliminar la resistencia de 820Ω que va conectada junto a la de 1Ω 1W a la base del BC337, una vez hecho esto nuestra corriente de salida aumenta hasta los 0.6A aprox si la batería esta muy gastada. Con esta modificación podemos tambien regular la intensidad de salida modificando la resistencia de 420Ω que esta situada entre los pines 1 y 2 del LM 317.
Con estas modificaciones no deberíais tener ningun fallo, y recordad *LA TENSION DE SALIDA DEBE TENER UN MARGEN DE ERROR DE 0.1%* para una eficaz carga de la batería de Litio. Espero haberles ayudado.

Salu2


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 19, 2016)

Hola, tengo una duda que quiero que me ayuden a resolver.

he estado revisando una tablet china, que no prende. Le quito la bateria, vuelvo a conectarla y funciona, pero eso se debe hacer frecuentemente (casi a diario), mis sospechas es que el IC de Power anda mal.

La tablet gestiona la carga de una batería Li-Ion a través de un circuito 4056, he mirado el datasheet y he tomado algunas medidas que no me cuadran. He comprobado con la tablet sin bateria y sin cargardor, que el pin 2, 4 y 6 están en continuidad. El pin 5 esta en continuidad con el conector + de la batería.

Personalmente pienso que el IC 4056, dejo de funcionar correctamente, esta es mi duda. Y uds que opinan.

Datasheet: Ver el archivo adjunto TP4056.pdf

Editado: Sospechas confirmadas *el integrado está como una plancha*. Se fue al cielo.


----------

